# Western Regional Taxidermy Competition



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

We just got through hosting the Western Regional taxidermy Competiton in conjunction with out Utah State show last week. It was a huge success and our biggest show to date with 314 pieces entered. World Champion Dale Manning was our bird judge and I had a great time getting to know him better and rubbing elbows with bird guys from all around.

These are the pieces I entered. The Pheasant was my best piece and was the highest scoring bird in the show. He came away with Best of Masters Game Bird, and I came away with a new shotgun! The single chukar won the Avian challenge and $250 and the Chukar pair took Best of Masters Bird Group.

Thanks again to all of those who came out and supported our association! For more pictures of the show they will be posted up soon on the association web sight. www.utahtaxidermy.org

http://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u263/tex-o-bob/forum_crouch_****2_zps8c9cb4e5.jpg


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Pheasant is very impressive, congrats!


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Your an artiste Bob------SS


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Very nice and congrats!
...but...tell me you do have another plaque, not the watered down for local consumption "Hail Yeah", that you'll be attaching.:grin:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> Very nice and congrats!
> ...but...tell me you do have another plaque, not the watered down for local consumption "Hail Yeah", that you'll be attaching.:grin:


Well, you know we have to keep it watered down and G rated up in here! Or else someone might get their "long underwear" in a twist...


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Autocorrect will call that "burn" yeah. Is that somehow better?------SS


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Thanks again for doing this Darin! Really means a ton to me....


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

You'll half to snap a pic of it on your wall and text it to me...


----------

